# [SOLVED] Correct NEMA 5 Outlet Orientation



## Solidify

I tried Googling this but there is a lot of controversy about which is the right way: the ground hole above vs. below. Someone refered to this dilemma as


> one of those age-old questions that have no final answer.


 I'd like to get your inputs. My home has outlets with both orientations and I'd like to know which is the right way to orient them. And if there is no right way, what are the pros and cons of having the ground hole on top vs. below the hot and cold holes.



















I'm concerned because I read:



> Install outlets (receptacles) with the ground hole either up or down. Both are correct. But *be consistent*.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Correct NEMA 5 Outlet Orientation*

Being consistent looks more professional is all, if you see them installed both ways in a room, makes you wonder just how much the installer knew.

Some think it is a little safer if you have little ones, toddlers. If they find a plug that is not all the way in and they just might probe it with a piece of metal in their hand, probably going to probe it from the top down. If the ground wire is on top, it less likely they will get shocked.

It would be in most cases a pretty easy change, turn off breaker/pull fuse, remove the screws, pull the outlet out a little, rotate 180º put screws back in a tighten. Most outlets have the slack wire to do this.

My 18 year old house is wired all ground wires are down. I think most commercial building a ground wire down.

It would be nice if your house used the plugs you have pictured, those are good ones, they are 20 amp and not real cheap either.

BG


----------



## Solidify

*Re: Correct NEMA 5 Outlet Orientation*



> If the ground wire is on top, it less likely they will get shocked.


How does having the ground wire on top make is safer?

Disregarding personal safety (assuming having the ground wire on the top is safer), there is no _correct_ orientation in that case? If I'd ask an electrician, what do you think he'd say? Sorry, I have thing for definitive answers lol. That's why philosophy was never my favourite subject..


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Correct NEMA 5 Outlet Orientation*

The round wire on top just may block the object. The round wire is a ground wire and not hot, I assume you knew that already.

Please feel free to ask an electrican which way they should, up or down. They will probably tell you it makes no difference but all need to be the same
for "looks"

If they say by chance says they are sure, up or down. Ask him for me, which came first the chicken or the egg. I always wanted to know. Either way is not wrong, at least in the USA.

BG


----------



## Solidify

*Re: Correct NEMA 5 Outlet Orientation*



> If they say by chance says they are sure, up or down. Ask him for me, which came first the chicken or the egg. I always wanted to know. Either way is not wrong, at least in the USA.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Correct NEMA 5 Outlet Orientation*

It is something that has no correct answer. Just get them same in each room.

BG


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Correct NEMA 5 Outlet Orientation*

I asked my brother this same question once (30+ years as general electrician, now a supervisor). Told me Canadian electrical code specifies the ground (round) is to be oriented to the top which puts the hot to the right.

The reason he gave was that, if something falls on the plug, it will strike the ground first; thus a lower chance of a hazard.


----------



## Solidify

*Re: Correct NEMA 5 Outlet Orientation*



gcavan said:


> I asked my brother this same question once (30+ years as general electrician, now a supervisor). Told me Canadian electrical code specifies the ground (round) is to be oriented to the top which puts the hot to the right.
> 
> The reason he gave was that, if something falls on the plug, it will strike the ground first; thus a lower chance of a hazard.


I asked my electrician friend the same question and he gave me the same preference with the same reasoning. Ground up it is from now on.


----------

